# Help with Light



## LD2520 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi people me again

Just wondering if anyone can tell me why I would only be getting 70V at a light.

I have Volt tested the cables individually:

From board to junction box: 241V
From junction box to light: 241V
At switch: 241V

The light is part of a 2 way circuit. There are 2 lights (one downstairs hall one upstairs landing) they are supposed to be able to be controlled from both location. I am getting the same problem from both lights. They are on different circuits.

The light has been tested with the aid of a Kewtech light tester ( I have several with different connectors, they go in place of the bulb with live and neutral to a tester) with a Fluke multi tester. Have tested Kewtech connector at a light that works and have gotten 241V.

The light fitting has recently been changed. Old fitting for downstairs broke so bulb wouldn't stay in. Tried without Kewtech and get just 70V still. When switched it drops to 50V.

Both switches are wired correctly. Have checked, checked and checked them.

IR test (just to make sure) came back fine >500MOhms

I am completely lost of what to do next. Could 2 light fittings be broken at the same time from different circuits? or is there any think else that could be wrong?


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you testing L to N ? You say you have 241v jb to light, so why is it not working . I dont think i understand the problem.
You can get induced voltage in a 2 way circuit or if the neutral is broken you are getting a reduced voltage through other light bulbs.


----------



## LD2520 (Aug 17, 2013)

I am testing L-N. when I test from the cable before it enters the light fitting I am getting 241v the other side of the light (where the bulb goes) is only reading 70V. This is happening on 2 lights. But all other lights are reading the right amount.

I hope this explains better


----------



## WarrenG (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds to me like somebody has split a lighting circuit when they shouldn't have. 

Check your N-E readings and check for the continuity of your neutrals.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Hire an electrician.


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

LD2520 said:


> I am testing L-N. when I test from the cable before it enters the light fitting I am getting 241v the other side of the light (where the bulb goes) is only reading 70V. This is happening on 2 lights. But all other lights are reading the right amount.
> 
> I hope this explains better


That sounds like its the fitting or the connection that is faulty


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have just re-read your op. 2 circuits & similar faults. I guess the strappers are mixed and possible neutral fault. Try testing L to E and N to E at the light


----------

